# Solved: Adobe Acrobat 8 Pro



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

Whenever I open a PDF document, it opens it with Adobe Reader 9 (which I have)(while it should open in Acrobat 8 Pro, which I have) and then, a few seconds later, a pop-up appears saying "Adobe Acrobat 8.1.0 Professional cannot be launched at this time. You must launch at least one more suite component (such as Adobe Photoshop) before launching Acrobat 8.1.0 Professional." It has only an OK button and when I press it, the whole Acrobat, Reader, and PDf file closes. I didn't have this problem before I reinstalled my computer 

Help pl0x?


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

This appears to be some licensing issue perhaps created by the 8.1 update.
This is a MAC thread about the issue http://www.adobeforums.com/webx/.3bc3a983

I googled: "cannot be launched at this time" acrobat /and got 800 hits

Hope this helps!


----------



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thankee, the popup isn't popping up anymore


----------

